# Laptop dead, clicking sound when plugged in



## cam44 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have an 18month old HP pavilion dv6000
laptop turned itself off the other day and wont turn back on,

with the battery in, pressing power button does nothing
took out the battery and held the power button for 30 sec then put in power cord and the laptop then just makes repeating clicking sound from the speakers and still doesnt turn on.

when it happened there was a burnt plastic smell from the dvd drive, looked inside and no visible burn marks on anything.
ive taken out the ram, dvd drive and tried to start it without them with no success 

faulty motherboard connection?
bad power supply?

Please help!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Read this first: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01087277&lc=en&cc=us

Please check where the clicking comes from. If it is from the HDD, remove the HDD and try to boot into BIOS setup. If clicking persists then try removing the CD/DVD drive. If clicking continues with the HDD and CD/DVD drives removed, then it could be something in your motherboard or your fan.


----------



## cam44 (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks but i dont qualify for the extended warranty as my laptop is 
dv6615ea

tried to start the laptop without the HDD and then without the DVD and both

the clicking comes from inside so difficult to establish where, but i think its either the speakers or motherboard. However due the laptop being dead I assume its not the speakers

there is also the possibility that the sound is coming from the port to which the power cord connects to the laptop


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

May be from the DC connection (where the ac adapter output jack plugs into the laptop). If you have a charged battery, power ON using battery only. Remove the ac adapter. 

Also try this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/blank-screen-350292.html


----------



## cam44 (Apr 9, 2009)

ive tried the reset technique from the link you gave me with no success

the battery is mostly charged and when in-place the laptop doesnt do anything when repeatly pressing the power button, 

also with the battery in the laptop, it doesnt make the clicking sound

but it still does with the power cord plugged in,

maybe it is the DC connection!

so the question is: is that easy to fix/ replace?

thankyou so much for your help


----------



## furious_cruzer (Apr 4, 2009)

well the computer wont boot without ram regardless, with no ram it will just beep at you, are you useing the right dc adapter? even off by 1/2 a volt would cause problems, i misteakley pluged my highspeed modem dc adapter from my isp into my laptop and it wouldent boot, other thing i suggest, find a new/used dc adapter and test it, amps and volts should be 100% same, also if the pc is not booting how do you know that the battery is charged?, as for the burn, no burn on a pc is good, source out the location and find what it could be, dumb advice but sometimes it takes a second look to find something, could you power supply be near the rom drive? if so, worse case, buy new power supply and turn it on, noise from speaker could be from bad dc adapter not supplying enough power, if you put 2 and 2 together, bad dc adapter causeing computer not to boot, could also mean that the dc adapter wont charge the battery, a little bit of common sence, im no tech but i know a little bit, just trying to cover the basics, give it a try, if your computer is already F*****, what else do you have to loose


----------



## cam44 (Apr 9, 2009)

yes it is the right adapter and I borrowed a spare battery from a friend who charged it before giving it to me, I will try to find a spare adapter inorder to see if thats the problem.
But if its the DC connection inside the laptop is that difficult to find the part, remove the old one and solder on a new one?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try a working battery just to know your motherboard is still good. If it does not work even with a good working (charged)battery then your mobo could be shot. 

As for the DC connection, you will need to open it up and desolder the defective one (if ever it is defective) and solder in a new one.


----------



## cam44 (Apr 9, 2009)

ok so i have tried the laptop with a different power cable and a different battery and i still doesnt turn on :upset: 

when the battery is in, nothing happens, but when the power cable is in it still makes the clicking/ticking sound

then i unplug the speakers and plugged back in the power and that the sound stopped, if that makes a difference.

any ideas?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Refer to my previous reply...


----------



## cam44 (Apr 9, 2009)

yes but wat do u mean 'mobo could be shot' - my motherboard?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

yes, your motherboard.


----------

